# Natural Casing Hotdogs



## Hobie-1 (Oct 13, 2006)

When I was a kid, (over 40 years ago), my mom would bring home natural casing hotdogs from a local butcher shop. I think that is the way all hotdogs used to be made before the introduction of synthetic casings. Lately, I've had a craving for the old time hotdogs, but can't find them locally. Does anyone know of butcher shop on the West side of Houston that makes there own hotdogs?

Thanks,

Jim


----------



## 11andy11 (Aug 12, 2004)

Might try Petes Fine Meats.


----------



## Hobie-1 (Oct 13, 2006)

Thanks, called them today, but no luck. I found a few places online. Sabrett's in New York sells a 5lb pack for $30. Shipping is $80. Total $110 for 5lbs of hotdogs. I think I will keep looking locally.


----------



## Gator gar (Sep 21, 2007)

Looks like someone selling Boars Head products would have a natural casing hot dog.


----------



## Gator gar (Sep 21, 2007)

Gator gar said:


> Looks like someone selling Boars Head products would have a natural casing hot dog.


Yep. just as I suspected. I looked at their web-site and they have a couple types of hotdogs with natural casings. I know the HEB Central Markets carry Boars Head products. Just ask in their deli dept. If they don't have it, I'm sure they can order it for you.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

There is a Smokehouse in Schulenberg that makes old style Hot Dogs. I don't remember the name of it but it is on Hwy 77 just west of I-10 just past the schoolhouse and at a redlight right across from Kountry Bakery... must stop there as well!


----------



## reeltime1 (Mar 5, 2005)

Haute Pursuit said:


> There is a Smokehouse in Schulenberg that makes old style Hot Dogs. I don't remember the name of it but it is on Hwy 77 just west of I-10 just past the schoolhouse and at a redlight right across from Kountry Bakery... must stop there as well!


 I think it is called " The City Meat Market", I know that I stop every now & then for their Bar-B-Q on Saturdays and 5lbs of their "homemade weiners" that I was introduced to as a kid by my Step- Father , Al Sassin, who was from Schulenberg.


----------



## DANCO (Aug 12, 2005)

timely post. I saw some at the Whole Foods on Belaire.
not exactly what type/kind, just glanced at the meat counter as i was looking for something else.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

reeltime1 said:


> I think it is called " The City Meat Market", I know that I stop every now & then for their Bar-B-Q on Saturdays and 5lbs of their "homemade weiners" that I was introduced to as a kid by my Step- Father , Al Sassin, who was from Schulenberg.


That is the place!


----------



## PiratesRun (Jun 23, 2004)

http://www.citymarketsch.com/Meat-Market.htm

Looks like you can order online from them


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

Lol, there ain't nothing Natural about hot dogs except they are Naturally horrible for you! Lol, just my.02


----------



## tdgal (Jun 16, 2009)

Quality Casings carries them, they are on the web.


----------



## Hobie-1 (Oct 13, 2006)

Thanks everyone for the info. Looks like I will be making a trip out to Schulenberg.


----------



## kim e cooper (Feb 18, 2006)

KASPER MEAT IN WEIMAR HAS THEM TOO.


----------



## Gator gar (Sep 21, 2007)

I bought some today at the HEB in Beaumont, on Dowlen road. Boars Head beef hotdogs in a natural casing. They also had a pork and beef mix. About to get off here and eat a couple right now. 6.09 a pack.


----------



## jdot7749 (Dec 1, 2008)

I been around for a long time before you were a kid and most of the hot dogs I ever ate were skinless. Only thing I ever saw with a casing was sausage, boudain and bratwurst.


----------



## Hobie-1 (Oct 13, 2006)

I had the day off from work today so I drove to the City Market store in Schulenburg and picked up some "homemade" wieners and a pound of thick cut bacon. Store price for the wieners is $3.29 lb. compared to their web site price of $6.95 lb. While at the store, I noticed on all the sausage price tags, including the wieners, the word garlic. I asked if they made wieners without garlic and was told "everything we make has garlic in it". I guess that's to be expected from a town with German and Czechoslovakian origins. Germans, including myself, love garlic. I also asked what type of casings they used and was told collagen casings. I wasn't quite sure what collagen casings were, but didn't want to look stupid either, so I didn't ask. Later on, I looked them up on the internet and found this web site: http://www.midwesternresearch.com/casings_collagen.htm 
On my way back to Sugar Land, the aroma of garlic filled the truck cab. I couldn't wait to get home and cook a few. Once I was home, I heated two dogs and ate them with regular bread, because I was in too much of a hurry to get home to stop and buy hotdog buns. I thought the hotdogs were pretty tasty, especially if you like garlic. I also liked the texture, which is a little more coarse and tougher than the store bought skinless dogs. The only drawback was the collagen casings. They are ok, but almost seemed to be plastic or synthetic.
As suggested previously, I am going to try Boars Head in the next week or two. The quest for the perfect hotdog continues.


----------



## Hobie-1 (Oct 13, 2006)

jdot7749 said:


> I been around for a long time before you were a kid and most of the hot dogs I ever ate were skinless. Only thing I ever saw with a casing was sausage, boudain and bratwurst.


Jdot, that may be true, but the ones I remember our mom bringing home from her butcher shop were linked together in one long casing. Maybe eight to ten hotdogs per casing.


----------



## 2blue (Apr 16, 2007)

Alright, how much better do they taste than a regular dog?


----------



## Gator gar (Sep 21, 2007)

Hobie-1 said:


> Jdot, that may be true, but the ones I remember our mom bringing home from her butcher shop were linked together in one long casing. Maybe eight to ten hotdogs per casing.


The Boars Head hotdogs are linked together just like you described.


----------



## Old Whaler (Sep 6, 2005)

Kavosovics in Rosenberg has them


----------



## bullred764 (Apr 24, 2006)

Its aways from you but taylor meat has homemade red weiners and they are good, some HEB's around taylor carry them.


----------

